# Nebo fall bear



## BLACKEYE (Feb 1, 2012)

My nephew has the nebo fall bear tag this year (archery). Don't wanna waste the tag poundin a small bear. 

Anyone got a lead on a good big bear? Seems that unit can produce a good bear from year to year.

Let me know.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't seen much sign up there this year. Granted, I haven't spent anywhere near the time I normally do up there. I'll keep my eyes peeled while I'm chasing grouse. Hell, looking for something else while I'm "hunting" grouse will probably yield more grouse anyway....


----------

